# does walking count?



## bakebeans (Jun 7, 2019)

I’ve never been one for exercise, I’ve eaten whatever I want whenever I wanted and slowly the weight piled on. Since being diagnosed a month ago I’ve upped my walking everyday. I’m on my feet at work from 7am until 3pm and I’m trying to get as many steps in as possible. I’m aiming for at least 16,000 a day but hitting 18,000 or more most days. Does this count towards exercise I read on the internet that unless it’s brisk walking it doesn’t count. I’m also doing an exercise video 20 mins every day


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi @bakebeans, yes, walking is a good exercise. You have to find what is good for you - I would hate to go to a gym for example, but like you I have some exercise dvds (though I've been naughty and not done much for a couple of weeks or so, Real Life keeps intruding ). If you're doing the video every day that's pretty good in my opinion.

Anything that doesn't bore you - cycling, swimming, gardening, whatever - is good, otherwise it's easy to give up. It sounds to me like you are doing ok


----------



## bakebeans (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you. I love gardening so try and spend as much time outside on my days off and realised you don’t have to do a huge amount of it to help lower sugar levels I’ve checked mine after gardening a few times and it’s really surprised me. 

I know what you mean about real life getting in the way that’s why I’m trying to turn work into exercise by walking a little faster and counting my steps then if my home jobs stop me from doing my dvd once a week I try not to feel to bad.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 7, 2019)

Walking is the only real excerise I do and enjoy.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes walking is good for you.  My nurse recommended walking everyday.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 8, 2019)

Remember that the Internet is a snakepit of lies, cretinism, scumbaggery and clueless 25 yr olds producing clickbait. Any walking is good exercise and 18,000 steps per day is brilliant.

PS. The only think to watch out for is not tripping over yr own feet or corgis, which happens to me far too often!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 8, 2019)

Yes! 

Any physical activity ‘counts’ but the body and CV system does respond differently to different intensities of exercise, so if possible it would be even better to try to include some brisker walking and stair climbing or hills in your overall total. Something that get your heart pumping a bit faster as well as the gentler strolling. 

But well done on your 18,000 steps - that’s a great achievement


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2019)

I love to walk on a nice day. Fresh air & birds around. You can go further on a peddle bike but walking is quite relaxing & good for your Head too  Keep at it !


----------



## belugalad (Jun 10, 2019)

bakebeans said:


> I’ve never been one for exercise, I’ve eaten whatever I want whenever I wanted and slowly the weight piled on. Since being diagnosed a month ago I’ve upped my walking everyday. I’m on my feet at work from 7am until 3pm and I’m trying to get as many steps in as possible. I’m aiming for at least 16,000 a day but hitting 18,000 or more most days. Does this count towards exercise I read on the internet that unless it’s brisk walking it doesn’t count. I’m also doing an exercise video 20 mins every day




Hi it might sound odd but I hadn't walked very much at all, I have hardy left my home for 3 years as have been looking after my mum,and when I did pop to the shops every time I used my push bike and that was only local trips so my legs weren't even carrying my body weight as I was sitting on a saddle.
I was diagnosed a month ago and for the last 3 weeks I have been getting up early and doing a brisk walk of 2 miles and another about 7pm after my evening meal,I feel a lot better for it,I have even started to use an exercise bike that I bought a year ago as was worried about my sedentary lifestyle bud didn't use it,now I do,I use it after luch for 15 mins and cover 3.5 miles,the exercise and a hung reduction of carbs has led to weight loss and the exercise becomes easier and gives you a great buzz and pride that you are doing something for yourself,I'm now giving myself one day off it on a Saturday to let my body rest.
Anyway I think your doing well,you could get out for a walk in the evening to burn off the glucose from your evening meal,I find it clears the head,it's a good time to start with the nicer evenings,I know it's harder for you as you're on your feet already at work,just see how you get on


----------



## bakebeans (Jun 10, 2019)

It’s crazy that I’ve never had so much energy and never felt better. When you tell people youve been diagnosed with diabetes they look at you with sympathetic eyes and say “poor you” but I’m feeling quite positive about it. It’s the kick up the backside I needed to look after myself. 

I’m on my feet all day but I don’t feel as tired as I did before and I look forward to coming home and doing my exercise dvd. I like the idea of going for a run at the moment I’m just doing laps around the house (sounds silly I know) but I hope when my fitness improves I’ll have the confidence to join friends when they go out and about


----------



## belugalad (Jun 10, 2019)

bakebeans said:


> It’s crazy that I’ve never had so much energy and never felt better. When you tell people youve been diagnosed with diabetes they look at you with sympathetic eyes and say “poor you” but I’m feeling quite positive about it. It’s the kick up the backside I needed to look after myself.
> 
> I’m on my feet all day but I don’t feel as tired as I did before and I look forward to coming home and doing my exercise dvd. I like the idea of going for a run at the moment I’m just doing laps around the house (sounds silly I know) but I hope when my fitness improves I’ll have the confidence to join friends when they go out and about


That's a good positive mindset,the weight I have lost this year shocked me when it was comparable to the weight of my mountain bike and I had been carrying it around for years,I wish I had got fitter and lighter years ago


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2019)

bakebeans said:


> It’s crazy that I’ve never had so much energy and never felt better. When you tell people youve been diagnosed with diabetes they look at you with sympathetic eyes and say “poor you” but I’m feeling quite positive about it. It’s the kick up the backside I needed to look after myself.
> 
> I’m on my feet all day but I don’t feel as tired as I did before and I look forward to coming home and doing my exercise dvd. I like the idea of going for a run at the moment I’m just doing laps around the house (sounds silly I know) but I hope when my fitness improves I’ll have the confidence to join friends when they go out and about


That's the way to do it !  Well done


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 11, 2019)

belugalad said:


> That's a good positive mindset,the weight I have lost this year shocked me when it was comparable to the weight of my mountain bike and I had been carrying it around for years,I wish I had got fitter and lighter years ago


Well done on the weightloss, plus it is nice you enjoy your walking.  I need to walk more.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 11, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Well done on the weightloss, plus it is nice you enjoy your walking.  I need to walk more.


The rain has put me off,but have used the exercise bike for 15mins twice a day instead of the 2 half hour brisk walks,would much rather be out but when it's grey and drizzly I have stayed in,I don't mind cold days but not the rain,I look forward to a sunny morning again


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 11, 2019)

belugalad said:


> The rain has put me off,but have used the exercise bike for 15mins twice a day instead of the 2 half hour brisk walks,would much rather be out but when it's grey and drizzly I have stayed in,I don't mind cold days but not the rain,I look forward to a sunny morning again


Yes I get what you mean, I got soaked yesterday evening out running, it was quite unpleasant.   My hubby used to have a bike set up on a thingy (no idea what it is called) so we could cycle indoors, but when we moved we didn't have room for it indoors, our son keeps threatening to put it up in the garage but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 12, 2019)

Grannylorraine said:


> Yes I get what you mean, I got soaked yesterday evening out running, it was quite unpleasant.   My hubby used to have a bike set up on a thingy (no idea what it is called) so we could cycle indoors, but when we moved we didn't have room for it indoors, our son keeps threatening to put it up in the garage but it hasn't happened yet.


Pls wind your sun up from all of us. Tell him pressure is ON  good luck


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 14, 2019)

What a lovely post!    Congratulations and keep it up :0D


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2019)

Keep moving is best


----------



## New Haven Neil (Jun 14, 2019)

As a type 2 newbie (today!) I look to walking for exercise, but have an foot injury from 2 years ago (Lisfranc fracture - you don't want one, believe me!) that restricts what I can manage.  I still have metalwork in my foot, not allowed to run or kick etc _ever. _ I almost lost half my foot - ugh.  I nearly fainted at the thought of 18,000 steps, best I have ever managed is 12,000.  Although I am on my feet a lot at work it is between desks and counters and the pedometer doesn't count until 4 paces so I lose a lot of them - an average day with a 15 minute walk at lunchtime makes 5,000 usually.  Still, I need to work on that and my diet :-(  Onwards and upwards!


----------

